# "no input file specified"



## KlyX (12. März 2006)

Hi alle

Seit heute morgen bekomme ich auf meinem ganzen Server immer nur die Fehlermeldung "no input file specified". Was ist da denn los
Also alles was mit PHP zu tun hat, geht nicht mehr... HTML Dateien tuns noch...

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. März 2006)

Ich hatte vor dem Googlen bereits eine Idee, dass es etwas mit PHP-CGI zu tun hatte und da lag ich wohl auch nicht ganz schlecht:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="no+input+file+specified"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

bzw. erster Link: http://www.php.net/security.cgi-bin
liefert im ersten Kommentar bereits Ansätze. 

Wie hast du PHP in Betrieb? Als komplettes CGI oder über einen Wrapper wie suPHP?


----------



## KlyX (13. März 2006)

Hi Arne

Du stellst Fragen ;-) Es ist so, dass es sich hier um einen managed Server handelt und ich keine Ahnung habe, was die Supporter da so basteln... Auf meinen eigenen Servern könnte ich das jetzt sagen, hier aber nicht.
Kann ichs irgendwie einfach rausfinden?
shell-Zugang habe ich selbst auf diesem Server auch nicht.

KlyX


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. März 2006)

Hi KlyX,

dann schreib' einfach den Support deines Providers an, da es sich ja um einen Managed Server handelt. Für den kompetenten Support sollte es selbstverständlich sein, ein funktionstüchtiges PHP bereitzustellen - andernfalls Provider wechseln. 

Ohne Shellzugang hast du leider überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, irgendetwas herauszufinden.


----------

